# Lytham St. Annes this weekend.



## Sean (Nov 30, 2021)

We are heading up to St. Anne's  this weekend.
Is the sea front overnight stopping places still available over winter?
A little impromptu as we just fancied fish & chips with a glass of bubbles at the seaside on Saturday evening.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 30, 2021)

Sean said:


> We are heading up to St. Anne's  this weekend.
> Is the sea front overnight stopping places still available over winter?
> A little impromptu as we just fancied fish & chips with a glass of bubbles at the seaside on Saturday evening.


Check out the location app there are three urban carparks shown.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 30, 2021)

Sean said:


> We are heading up to St. Anne's  this weekend.
> Is the sea front overnight stopping places still available over winter?
> A little impromptu as we just fancied fish & chips with a glass of bubbles at the seaside on Saturday evening.


Yes it is I was there in October not a bad stopover.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes it is but please be aware of the Motorhome restrictions slightly further up the coast in Blackpool and Cleveleys ( Princes Way ).





__





						Blackpool parking | Motor home parking
					






					www.blackpool.gov.uk


----------



## Sean (Dec 1, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Yes it is but please be aware of the Motorhome restrictions slightly further up the coast in Blackpool and Cleveleys ( Princes Way ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. We will be parking by the lake at the Lytham end.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 1, 2021)

Sean said:


> Thank you. We will be parking by the lake at the Lytham end.




You`ll be fine there.


----------

